# ايه × صورة بتلمسنى جدا ؟؟ ادخل وسيب تأملك فتأملك يهمنى للغاية



## bahaa_06 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*الصورة دى انا بحبها جدا*
*زى مافى ناس كتير بتحبها *
*ولما دققت النظر فيها وقت الضيق ووقت الضعف حسيت ان يسوع بيقولى الايةاللى صممتها بيها*
*يلا يا احبائى فى المنتدى الكريم *
*كل واحد يدقق النظر فى عيون يسوع اللى فى الصورة دى ويكتبلى *
*يسوع قاله ايه *
*على فكرة دى امانه انا بحملها لكم ان كل واحد يكتب احساسه *


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*بيقول لية واقف بعيد و لما اقرب منك بترجع للخلف
متخفش انا جاي لك انت رجوع بعيد عني مستحيل يكون اسرع من وصولي لك
لكن عشان اول لك لازم تسعدني و تمسك ايدي و انا هشدك ليا قبل متغرق

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل و الصورة الحلوة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (15 أكتوبر 2009)

صورة رائعة بجد


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*لما وسط شقتى جتلك
مكنش اصلا قدامى باب
بعدما كانت قلوبهم 
تعطف عليا والفعل غاب
خليت رجايا فى بابك انت
ضمنى حضنك بعد السراب​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*متعولش الهم
يا مفدى يأثمن دم
ارجع كلك ندم
هسامحك يا ابنى حبيبى
ده انا دايما فاكرك يا ابنى
لو حتى نسيتك الام
​*

*ميييييرسى يا بهاء بجد 
الصور اللى بتعملها كلها والايات بتمس القلب فعلا
ربنا ينمى موهبتك ويبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أكتوبر 2009)

انا شايفه نظرة حنان ونظرة خوف من اب علي بنته
ورغم دا سماعه بيقولي
لا تخف لاني انا معاك
صعب حد يأذيك او يمسك
انت ابني الغالي المنقوش علي كفي
المحفور في قلبي
من مسك يمس حدقه عيني
رغم بعدك وشرورك
الا اني بحبك يابني
ومستني رجوعك

ميرسي يا بهاء علي الصوره الجميله جدا
ومنتظرين المزيد من تصمماتك
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## ارووجة (15 أكتوبر 2009)

تصميم جميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*صورة رهيبة 
جميلة جدا 
وفعلا لما دققت فيها لقتة بيقولي كلام كتير جدا 

بس انا هحتفظ بكلامة ليا لنفسي 

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك يا بهاء 

بجد متشكرة جدا لانك لفت انتباهي انا واخوتنا  لنظرة يسوع في الصورة واعطيتنا فرصة للتامل دة 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شايفك زعلان مهموم 
خايف ليه طول ما انا جنبك 
ارمى لى كل حمولك ودع الحزن
ده اناهو 
الراعى الصالح
ميررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*ليه حاسس انك بعيد عني 
انا كل يوم بنادي عليك 
وانت مش بترد عليا 
خايف تندم في الاخر
بحبك يا ابني
امضاء يسوع

صورة جميلة جدا
ميرسي ليك​*


----------



## VENA* (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى
شكرا يا يسوع يا حنين على محبتك لينا 
شكرا بهاء على الصورة الجميلة 
الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## yousteka (16 أكتوبر 2009)

لن اتركك عينى عليك من اول السنة لاخرها

أتبــــــــــــــعنى

ميرسي جدا يا بهاء على التصميم الاكتر من رائع ده

ربنا معاك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## maroo maroo (17 أكتوبر 2009)

صورة جميييييييييييييييييييييلة
خاااااااااااااالص شكرا ليك
ربناااااااااااااااااااااااا يباااااااااااااااركك


----------



## vetaa (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*لا تخف لانى معك*
*حقيقى الصورة والايه بيلمسونى جدا*
*قد ايه اختيارك جميل وتصميم رائع وهادى*

*ربنا يعوضك*
*وميرسى قوى قوى ليك*


----------



## bahaa_06 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *متعولش الهم​*
> *يا مفدى يأثمن دم*
> *ارجع كلك ندم*
> *هسامحك يا ابنى حبيبى*
> ...


 



نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا شايفه نظرة حنان ونظرة خوف من اب علي بنته
> ورغم دا سماعه بيقولي
> لا تخف لاني انا معاك
> صعب حد يأذيك او يمسك
> ...






ارووجة قال:


> تصميم جميل
> ربنا يباركك


 



rgaa luswa قال:


> *صورة رهيبة​*
> *جميلة جدا *
> *وفعلا لما دققت فيها لقتة بيقولي كلام كتير جدا *​
> *بس انا هحتفظ بكلامة ليا لنفسي *​
> ...


 



kokoman قال:


> شايفك زعلان مهموم
> خايف ليه طول ما انا جنبك
> ارمى لى كل حمولك ودع الحزن
> ده اناهو
> ...


 



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ليه حاسس انك بعيد عني​*
> *انا كل يوم بنادي عليك *
> *وانت مش بترد عليا *
> *خايف تندم في الاخر*
> ...


 


vena* قال:


> *من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى*
> *شكرا يا يسوع يا حنين على محبتك لينا *
> *شكرا بهاء على الصورة الجميلة *
> *الرب يبارك حياتك*


 



yousteka قال:


> لن اتركك عينى عليك من اول السنة لاخرها
> 
> أتبــــــــــــــعنى​
> ميرسي جدا يا بهاء على التصميم الاكتر من رائع ده​
> ...






maroo maroo قال:


> صورة جميييييييييييييييييييييلة
> خاااااااااااااالص شكرا ليك
> ربناااااااااااااااااااااااا يباااااااااااااااركك


 


vetaa قال:


> *لا تخف لانى معك*
> *حقيقى الصورة والايه بيلمسونى جدا*
> *قد ايه اختيارك جميل وتصميم رائع وهادى*
> 
> ...


* اخوتى واحبائى اشكركم جميعا لمحبتكم وتواضعكم فى مروركم على تصميماتى المتواضعه الرب يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 أكتوبر 2009)

انا شيفاة حزين عليا لاني بعيدة عنة و عنية بتنادي ارجع لية

ميرسي جدا على الصورة الجميلة

بس ملاحظة صغيرة حجم الصورة لو صغر شوية يبقى حلو بس كدا برضة حلو اكيد ​


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا شيفاة حزين عليا لاني بعيدة عنة و عنية بتنادي ارجع لية​
> 
> 
> ميرسي جدا على الصورة الجميلة​
> ...


 
ميرسى لمرورك يا حبيبة المسيح 
معلش اصل اساسا كنت عامل الصورة خلفية لجهازى عشان كده اختارت حجمها يكون كبير 
المرة الجاية حاضر نصغرها لاجل عيونك يا ام مكاريوس العسل​


----------



## marcelino (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*ارجعوا اليا ..*​


----------

